# Gulf Coast 220CC



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

1993 Gulf Coast 220CC being pushed by a 2018 Mercury 150hp 4stroke (23 HOURS!!) and is sitting on a 2019 McClain tandem axle aluminum trailer. This boat is rigged with the following options and accessories. Mercury Smart Craft digital gauge, labeled switch panel, Minn Kota trolling motor w/new batteries & battery charger, transom anchor stick, transom livewell, rear aluminum fabricated arch w/LED cube lights â€" rod holders & cup holders, rear battery box w/new cranking battery a dual Perko battery switch, gunnel stainless steel gates, lean post w/rod holders & storage, center console w/storage, canvas T-Top , bow storage box, removable fishing chair, anchor locker and navigation lights.

Classic Texas Hull in great condition and the newer engine and trailer put the cherry on top! Priced at $18,995.00. Call Greg at (281) 904-4697

More available Inventory at http://www.coastlinemarine.net
Facebook Group: Coastline Marine Used Boat Center
Instagram: @coastline_marine_used_boats


----------

